# D&RGW Caboose 0548



## Sjoc78 (Jan 25, 2014)

So I'm finally posting pics of my model building effort.

This represents D&RGW caboose 0548 in the 1930's. I chose this as it's an interesting subject in that instead of the full rebuild that the other short cabooses received it mainly got trucks and air brakes, keeping the inset steps and the slanted cupola. D&RGW fans may note that the real caboose is restored at the Colorado railroad museum and wears it's pre renumbering moniker of Caboose 49. I haven't done the lettering yet but that will probably be some time next week along with the lighting.


----------

